
Slack (sort of) supports emoji – come join us at the [pizza] Slack - jeroenheijmans
https://join.slack.com/t/xn--vi8h/shared_invite/enQtMjY2MDQyNjA1MjIxLTU4YzdiZDg0N2Q5YTI1M2QyMDJmNjI5OWVhODZiOThkZmM0YTkxMTQxMGJkNjhjM2ZlMTU1MGQ5NGUxNzNmNWM
======
jeroenheijmans
Shame, the "" (pizza emoji) won't work in HN titles. (Makes sense though...)

~~~
jeroenheijmans
Oh it also doesn't work in comments :')

------
Piskvorrr
"Join the Slack workspace at [square for missing symbol]". Meh.

